# What thickness is your soap?



## BroknArrw (Jan 18, 2018)

Been doing mine by eye at an inch. Just seems like I should cut thicker


----------



## toxikon (Jan 18, 2018)

I like mine a bit thicker at 1.25".


----------



## elurah (Jan 18, 2018)

I acutally cut mine into vertical blocks 1.5" x 1.5" x 3". It's kind of fun to play around with sizes. I agree with toxikon for  traditional rectangular  soaps,  1.25" thickness has a nice feel to it.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 18, 2018)

Mine are all over the place. Some are bars about 3/4" thick, or blocks about 2 inches to a side, and some recent slightly larger bars that are 1" thick. It depends on which mold I use, really. One batch is something like 18 bars, and every single one of them is a different size. That one happened with a double wide, tall loaf that I wound up having to cut up by guess and by gosh.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 18, 2018)

I also cut at 1.25 inches.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 18, 2018)

1 3/32 inches. Really. After much tweaking and head scratching, this makes a bar that cures out to be reliably no less than 4.5 ounces. I get 14 full size bars plus a half-size sample bar per loaf. 

I like this thickness a little better than a 1 1/2 inch bar ... easier to hold.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 19, 2018)

My 5 oz. bars made in a custom wood slab mold are consistently 1".


----------



## Susie (Jan 19, 2018)

I cut at 1 inch.  I like the size in my hand.  No other reason.  This gives me one half sized bar per mold no matter how many other bars it gives. This is my keeper/tester.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 19, 2018)

I attempt to cut at 1”. My mold is 8” long and I try for eight bars. The straightness of my bars....... needs more than a little work


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 19, 2018)

I cut at 1.25 as well. They are 5 oz after cure.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 19, 2018)

Everything that Battle Gnome said except that I get 10 (120g each) bars... try to at least.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 19, 2018)

I prefer a thicker bar, so I cut most of mine at 1 1/4", which produces bars that weigh a minimum of 5 oz. after cure. The rest of them I cut slightly thicker at  about 1 3/8" (it depends on the mold I'm using).


IrishLass


----------



## amd (Jan 19, 2018)

I cut mine at 1-1/2" until Chris made me a multibar cutter and he guessed at the bar thickness I was doing (the cutter was a surprise birthday present for me) and made it 1-1/4", which after curing makes them about 1-1/8" and seems to be a good thickness for most people. I've put in a request for a 1" multibar cutter to make taller bars that will still weigh the same (and a bunch of other reasons). Some of the soaps I've gotten from other soapers are more square than rectangle and I'm really liking that shape. Mostly though... I like soap of any shape and thickness. Soap is good.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a Bud Cutter and it’s 1”.


----------



## earlene (Jan 19, 2018)

Mine really vary.  For travel and soaps by the sink for hand-washing, I prefer a smaller size, so those are usually more the size of a guest soap or even a 1 inch thick soap of just about any shape.  For the bath or shower, I prefer a chunkier size.  So I tend to cut bath bars much thicker.  Sometimes they are rectangular bars, but sometimes they are square bars.  Depending on the mold I use and which cutter I use, their thickness may be anywhere from 1 inch (the multi-cutter I have has 1 inch apart wire settings) to 2 inches, more or less.


----------



## Millie (Jan 19, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> 1 3/32 inches


Love the precision 

Mine range from 13/16 to 1 1/2 inches. Roughly. With a butcher's knife. I slice up each batch in a few different sizes to suit the preferences of the recipients.


----------



## ashdigger (Jan 20, 2018)

I keep mine consistent at 1" easier to hold..


----------



## Troy (Jan 21, 2018)

*Will Be Cutting My first Loaf Tomorrow*

I made my first melt and pour loaf tonight. Whipped it and topped with dried roses. I think i will try to cut at 1.25 inches.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 21, 2018)

Troy said:


> I made my first melt and pour loaf tonight. Whipped it and topped with dried roses. I think i will try to cut at 1.25 inches.


 

Pictures please! :mrgreen:


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 30, 2018)

I like it fat and then cut in half. Good size for my hand. I say this, as I haven't really used any yet!!  My first bars are about 5 weeks old now!  I've tried just one, I do like the size and shape.


----------



## ashdigger (Jan 31, 2018)

While I understand that a lot of people prefer larger bars of soap, 1.25-1.50  and it actually can make a very attractive bar. However I have talked to several people (mostly women) and they felt that around 1 inch thick fells pretty good. Since this post I have cut a few bars a little bigger and even some of my round soap and found that I actually like the round a little thicker. so that being said I think I will keep the regular bars at 1" and maybe start cutting my round soap at 1.25"


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 23, 2018)

1-1/4 once my Bud Cutter arrives.  Was 1 inch for regular soap and 3iinches for the Salt bars.  But I will be making the Salt bars down to 2-1/2 as the 3 is just too big


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 23, 2018)

I didn't know you could whip MP. Your bars are beautiful


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 23, 2018)

I've been doing 1"


----------



## MissChris (Apr 23, 2018)

My large molds are actually 4 inches wide.  (home made molds), but can cut in half if they like. i like giving big bars for those spending money on expensive soap. I can make the molds smaller, and have other smaller molds.   Just depends on soap and how i feel.  Yesterday's soaps. Different sizes.  All are made out of healthy food.  There are two here made of standard smaller molds, but i rarely use them. are not tall enough. i feel like i am cheating customer when i use them.  I prefer to use them for samples. But that's just me.  Love your pretty pink soap bar here. turned out great! These show just different sizes have done last few days, not clean pics, just raw off the work table. The last one is conditioning soft soap i did late last night. i just cut one off it.  it's not quite ready to cut, but i had to peek lol..  these were pretty raw soaps. But you can see the different sizes. from standard bar,  to  2 inches x 1, to 1.25 x 4 inch...


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 23, 2018)

ashdigger said:


> While I understand that a lot of people prefer larger bars of soap, 1.25-1.50  and it actually can make a very attractive bar. However I have talked to several people (mostly women) and they felt that around 1 inch thick fells pretty good. Since this post I have cut a few bars a little bigger and even some of my round soap and found that I actually like the round a little thicker. so that being said I think I will keep the regular bars at 1" and maybe start cutting my round soap at 1.25"



I think it also has something to do with the size of your bar. 

I use a Bud wirecutter and cut all my soap at 1 1/4 inch (32mm) which cures to about 30mm. 
My bars are smaller than some though which makes a difference. 
I like to be able to hold the soap comfortably in my hand but I also want it to be generous.


----------

